# My Best Friend Turns 9



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Per our household custom, birthday dogs get a hard boiled egg number "cake", and a day doing what they love. 

The birthday girl scarfed down her egg breakfast, and got to swim on the half-thawed lake today. 

I can't believe she's nine, how the time flies.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She's so pretty!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl!


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

What a good idea! Happy birthday!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Happy Birthday! Awwwwww


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Happy Birthday, sweet girl, sounds like you had a wonderful day!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

a lovely way to celebrate the event. Happy birthday you furry beauty.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday Gorgeous....I really like the hard boiled egg "cake"...great idea !


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:
Happy 9th Birthday gorgeous!!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday! What a pretty dog. I love her expression. She looks so smart!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Along with being beautiful, she is one tough cookie to be enjoying that swim. Lol. Happy Birthday!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Happy birthday! What a beautiful girl!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks guys  She is a real nutter about swimming, she'd been begging to go in since the ice started breaking up..... Full disclosure, she spent a good part of the evening curled up right next to the fire afterward, hahaha. A good day for sure.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Being 9 is looking fantastic. Happy Birthday (a little late). Wow, she is a looker. Not sure how much more I want to tease myself ogling everyone's gsd's....she looks awesome.
I had a water dog once; at 9 I had to provide common sense as she still thought she was unstoppable.


----------

